# Photoshoot ;D



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

Jolt and Hello Kitty 









Bear and Hello Kitty  its actually kind of creepy how hes watching him like that









Tyrell (new kid) and Jolt giving kisses :')


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

aww! They're adorable!


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Super cute photos! thank you for sharing them =)


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

no problem


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Aww what a cute kisses photo!


----------



## Lil_Rattie (Mar 13, 2011)

Cute kissy pictures!!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Aww love these!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Dawww! Rats + Hello Kitty = extreme kawaii(cute). <3


----------

